# Courier guy Delivery times



## thehbomb101 (19/11/17)

Morning Vapers ,I recently purchased a few goodies on sirvape and made use of the outlying areas option.Anybody have any idea around what time I can expect the package to arrive?And what exactly happens if I'm not home when they arrive?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardtail1969 (19/11/17)

Those guys... I don’t trust them or their delivery times, more like a we will drop it off when and if we get around to it, and if you challenge us we will lie to your face. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/11/17)

I feel your concern @thehbomb101 
It seems I have an ability to miss the couriers and it drives me nuts
I think if you not there, they deliver it on the next day's run
Not sure what happens if they miss you a few times

Would be cool if one could schedule a time slot with the courier


----------



## thehbomb101 (19/11/17)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Those guys... I don’t trust them or their delivery times, more like a we will drop it off when and if we get around to it, and if you challenge us we will lie to your face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah jeez,I honestly would just be happy if they left it in my garden somewhere as I live in an extremely safe neighborhood 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thehbomb101 (19/11/17)

Silver said:


> I feel your concern @thehbomb101
> It seems I have an ability to miss the couriers and it drives me nuts
> I think if you not there, they deliver it on the next day's run
> Not sure what happens if they miss you a few times
> ...


I sense a business Oppurtunity 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## thehbomb101 (19/11/17)

thehbomb101 said:


> Morning Vapers ,I recently purchased a few goodies on sirvape and made use of the outlying areas option.Anybody have any idea around what time I can expect the package to arrive?And what exactly happens if I'm not home when they arrive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


To make matters worse I chose outlying when I actually am eligible for major city!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

For me The Courier Guy is by far the best courier on the planet... when I receive parcels they arrive between 7:30 and 8:00 am without fail. But I guess me and the courier guy have a relationship. 

If you give them a call they will give you an indication of delivery time.

The only other courier I can count on is FedEx.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Genosmate (19/11/17)

In the Republic of Knysna all Couriers are fcuked up!! Last two parcels Ive had took 6-7 days to get to me from the FS and Gauteng.
I ordered something from Amazon in the UK on a Monday and it was in my hand on the Friday,customs cleared etc etc.
It can be done but not by the muppets who call themselves couriers!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

@thehbomb101

I've never been able to track Courier Guy, but for other couriers read my post:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/website-to-track-parcel-from-most-couriers.t44323/

In addition, a local coffee bar has kindly offered to be my "receiving depot" so now I get all my parcels delivered there. It saves me the anxiety of not being home when the courier arrives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/17)

I have found the Courier Guy in Cape Town to be really good. Just phone their office and ask when it is scheduled to arrive. If you won't be home ask them to bring it at another time. They once altered their entire morning route to help me out. Arrived ten minutes after my call instead of three hours later. If you are not there, they try once more. After that, you have to collect from them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have found the Courier Guy in Cape Town to be really good. Just phone their office and ask when it is scheduled to arrive. If you won't be home ask them to bring it at another time. They once altered their entire morning route to help me out. Arrived ten minutes after my call instead of three hours later. If you are not there, they try once more. After that, you have to collect from them.


Agree on that. I believe the drivers are franchisees on each route and service levels may therefore differ but the guys servicing my work and home routes are spectacular. I actually get a phone call to confirm my availability before hand and they will go out of their way to accommodate me if need be.

TCG is in my book an example of what it means to be a world class organisation. But as I said, these excellent work ethics may not be present on all their delivery routes.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/11/17)

The Courier Guys is fantastic in the main areas... but the wheels fall off in the outlying areas like Knysna and Kokstad where they outsource.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (19/11/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Courier Guys is fantastic in the main areas... but the wheels fall off in the outlying areas like Knysna and Kokstad where they outsource.


80% of the countries logistics happens between Cape Town, Johannesburg, Durban and Tshwane. Bloem is fortunate being on a main artery but outside those areas costs escalate and profits dwindle.


----------



## Hooked (19/11/17)

I live in an outlying area (Yzerfontein, Cape West Coast) and I've never had a problem from any of the couriers. However, I must say that Dawn Wing is absolutely the best. You get an SMS telling you that they're about 1.4 km from your address! If we had a choice in courier, I would choose them, but no complaints about the others. 

And as a matter of interest, distance doesn't seem to make a difference. My delivery from a vendor whois 1,5 hours drive from me, took
2 days - in spite of advertising "overnight delivery". If I'd known it was going to take that long I would have gone to fetch it myself. When I order from a vendor in Jhb it also takes 2 days - sometimes 3 at the most. Pretty good, I'd say!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/11/17)

The guy that does TCG deliveries to my parents are great. By now he knows my parents (where most of my parcels are being delivered) and they recon that he is the friendliest out. So no complaints from my side. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/11/17)

I don't even want to order from anyone anymore if they don't use The Courier Guy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (7/12/17)

As I said in a post above, the problem is not the delivery - it's the tracking. Here's a recent example.
Courier Guy picked up a parcel for me in Johannesburg on 5 Dec. at 13:22. I tried to track it that evening through Courier Guy's website but it said, "Sorry no packages been handled here …No details found for Waybill … “. It continued to say that throughout the day on 6 Dec. However, the parcel was successfully delivered at about 16:30 - on 6 Dec.


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/17)

Hooked said:


> As I said in a post above, the problem is not the delivery - it's the tracking. Here's a recent example.
> Courier Guy picked up a parcel for me in Johannesburg on 5 Dec. at 13:22. I tried to track it that evening through Courier Guy's website but it said, "Sorry no packages been handled here …No details found for Waybill … “. It continued to say that throughout the day on 6 Dec. However, the parcel was successfully delivered at about 16:30 - on 6 Dec.



Yip thier tracking system ain't the best! But the beauty of it is that I never really need to track a TCG parcel because I know it's gonna arrive between 7:30am and 8:15am... every time a coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RocketMan (8/12/17)

Had nothing but great service from TCG. In fact, often when I am not home the driver has come to meet me to deliver my parcel!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shatter (8/12/17)

Jip same here, The Courier Guy FTW! Always next day delivery (Vaalpark, Sasolburg), Dawn Wing has a sub contractor (time freight i think) in my area, and they take 3 - 4 days to deliver. Also at a point that when I place an order I ask for TCG shipment if possible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/10/21)

thehbomb101 said:


> Morning Vapers ,I recently purchased a few goodies on sirvape and made use of the outlying areas option.Anybody have any idea around what time I can expect the package to arrive?And what exactly happens if I'm not home when they arrive?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/10/21)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Those guys... I don’t trust them or their delivery times, more like a we will drop it off when and if we get around to it, and if you challenge us we will lie to your face.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (11/10/21)

Well based on my experiences with The Courier Guy, Ive had about 80% of all my vape deliveries handled by them and in 4 years I have never had a bad experience. They have ALWAYS delivered my stuff in time. And i guess my area is one of the first areas on their schedule since it always arrives just after 9.

Actually I ordered the Profile Squonk from a store in Joburg and according to my tracking number it's already been loaded for delivery in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (11/10/21)

PUDO is also Courier guy based and I am using them more and more. My local mall have the boxes and they are a pleasure to both drop off and collect from.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Useful 2


----------



## Ryan69 (11/10/21)

I'm in the south of jhb and all my parcels are delivered at work and so far no complaints great service TCG

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Morix (9/11/21)

I haven't had any issues with them thus far. Pretoria /jhb/dbn to capetown. 2 to 3 days max from load to drop off.

I also tick the box that i get notified with every step being taken.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (10/11/21)

TCG is excellent but ... sometimes things go wrong. However, that's a very small % of the time. No-one is perfect and mistakes happen. 

e.g. one of my parcels from Jhb. to Cape Town was sent to Mpumulanga.
A parcel which I sent to someone also went to the wrong province.

These parcels were redirected to the correct destination. They did not go missing.

I'm just very curious as to *how* these mistakes happen, when the address and postal code are clearly marked on the parcel. I'd so love to be able to watch the process at the airport.

And as for some people throwing their toys out of the box because a delivery took 3 days instead of the usual 2 ... get real.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/21)

Sent a parcel off via Pudo (aka TCG) yesterday, locker to locker.

Parcel was collected yesterday, overnight to JHB, sent for delivery today and when the driver got to the locker he couldn't access it due to loadshedding.

Both the receiver and I got a message from the driver stating that he cannot drop the parcel in the locker and for us please confirm an alternative address for delivery direct to receiver (which was only 3 km away). 

As luck would have it, power came back and driver eventually did drop the parcel in the locker, but just the fact that they were on the ball to make an alternative plan (better than ESKOM can say of their service delivery) scored them some more brownie points from me.

Not like my recent experience with the red guys that collected a parcel on the 4th, never checked in to a distribution center and seemingly cannot be found... not my first run in with them, so I shall gladly use TCG again with a smile rather.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (11/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sent a parcel off via Pudo (aka TCG) yesterday, locker to locker.
> 
> Parcel was collected yesterday, overnight to JHB, sent for delivery today and when the driver got to the locker he couldn't access it due to loadshedding.
> 
> ...



Interesting, thanks @DarthBranMuffin. I always use Pudo to send parcels locker to door and I've been wondering what would happen during loadshedding.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sent a parcel off via Pudo (aka TCG) yesterday, locker to locker.
> 
> Parcel was collected yesterday, overnight to JHB, sent for delivery today and when the driver got to the locker he couldn't access it due to loadshedding.
> 
> ...



The Reo could also not be put into the locker, Driver phoned me, and we made an arrangement to leave the parcel with the Manager of the garage. Picked it up that night on my way home no problems.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (29/11/21)

On Friday my parcel made it from Durban to Jhb. Waiting all day for an update and just now got this message "mis-routed". FFS! Last time I choose free shipping from any vendor. Seems some of them use the (ECO) option and not (OVN) and then TCG drops the ball completely. So freakin' frustrating!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (29/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> On Friday my parcel made it from Durban to Jhb. Waiting all day for an update and just now got this message "mis-routed". FFS! Last time I choose free shipping from any vendor. Seems some of them use the (ECO) option and not (OVN) and then TCG drops the ball completely. So freakin' frustrating!



I understand how furious you're feeling, but it's not the vendor's fault. Mis-routing happens unfortunately, even when you pay for shipping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/21)

Ordered on Friday and delivered on Monday. Not bad for JHB to CT during black Friday!!

The Courier Guy has never let me down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Viper_SA said:


> On Friday my parcel made it from Durban to Jhb. Waiting all day for an update and just now got this message "mis-routed". FFS! Last time I choose free shipping from any vendor. Seems some of them use the (ECO) option and not (OVN) and then TCG drops the ball completely. So freakin' frustrating!


Me 2 mate, been waiting since Thursday for an update. Got the first update on Monday. Waiting on 3 packages. Today is wensday, still nothing. I will be putting up my personal experience with afrivape. It was my first time to purchase from them and the last aswell. Not very friendly and to add to it very backchaty. More to follow when the stuff gets here. Hopefully before year end.

Bearded viking customs 
Ivc 5son
Afrivape


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Ordered on Friday and delivered on Monday. Not bad for JHB to CT during black Friday!!
> 
> The Courier Guy has never let me down.


Mine was on Thursday... Still nothing. Haven't even started the departure to CT. Makes me want to bend a fork.


----------



## Hooked (1/12/21)

*Phone TCG for enquiries/complaints. Use the same number for Pudo.*
I've posted the number here.


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

Hooked said:


> *Phone TCG for enquiries/complaints. Use the same number for Pudo.*
> I've posted the number here.


The delayed package is juice from @ivc_mixer the other 2 packages are running smoothly. I have enough juice left over since my last purchase so ill give it today still. Tomorrow ill spit fire.


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/12/21)

TCG is good with deliveries, but they suck at admin. Many times before have I had it that a parcel was delivered but it did not even show it was picked up from me yet. That being said, I will personally follow this one up with TCG today @Morix and confirm once I have spoken to them.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> TCG is good with deliveries, but they suck at admin. Many times before have I had it that a parcel was delivered but it did not even show it was picked up from me yet. That being said, I will personally follow this one up with TCG today @Morix and confirm once I have spoken to them.



Agreed. The good service that I mentioned above did not indicate that the parcel still showed that it was in JHB until Monday at around midday, and then suddenly showed it in CT and then on delivery.


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> TCG is good with deliveries, but they suck at admin. Many times before have I had it that a parcel was delivered but it did not even show it was picked up from me yet. That being said, I will personally follow this one up with TCG today @Morix and confirm once I have spoken to them.


Thanx pal. Dis nie jou skuld nie. Maar dankie.


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/12/21)

Morix said:


> Thanx pal. Dis nie jou skuld nie. Maar dankie.


Nie my skuld nie, maar jy is my kliënt, so ek doen dit met graagte

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (1/12/21)

Spoke to them now, though the site shows it's still at the collection hub, it has passed through their warehouse and was loaded on the manifest to Cape Town, so either it is in Cape Town already but has just not been recorded or such, or it may still be on it's way there - to note what they just told me is that liquids may not be transported by plane, so this had to go via road freight (first for me as I've sent overnight via plane many times before). Just keep an eye out as this may likely reach you tomorrow (hoping but not holding my breath for today) or latest Friday (quoting the TCG representative I spoke to).

What's funny is that other parcels which were sent to Cape Town was delivered this morning already...


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

ivc_mixer said:


> Spoke to them now, though the site shows it's still at the collection hub, it has passed through their warehouse and was loaded on the manifest to Cape Town, so either it is in Cape Town already but has just not been recorded or such, or it may still be on it's way there - to note what they just told me is that liquids may not be transported by plane, so this had to go via road freight (first for me as I've sent overnight via plane many times before). Just keep an eye out as this may likely reach you tomorrow (hoping but not holding my breath for today) or latest Friday (quoting the TCG representative I spoke to).
> 
> What's funny is that other parcels which were sent to Cape Town was delivered this morning already...


Yes i saw the vapemail thread where some of the guys had orders come from the same location and date as mine. They got their stuff this morning. ( nothing to do with this) after i had a heated discussion with Afrivape regarding their maintenance on stock availability on the website they sent my stuff overnight with no extra cost and apparently included free gear to compensate for their errors. This is already in CT and on delivery as we speak.


----------

